# Looking for a reining saddle.



## tsprack (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm just getting into reining i have the horse and am now looking for a saddle. Any thoughts on the best reining saddle out there, top spending price 2000.00 can be used. I've heard great things about Bobs.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I love my Bob's, but I would suggest you ride in a few and learn a bit about what type of seat you like. THere are MANY variations. I happen to like a narrow twist, close contact, so I chose a Bob's KR. They have a few others with those options also. Only disadvantage I have found to Bob's is that the skirt length is long, and sometimes I wish it was shorter......Leddys are also really nice and you can find them for your price on eBay......they have a skirt that is a bit shorter. Certain trainers prefer certain saddles...you may want to check with your trainer too, and they may also have some you can try. Some like Continentals, Sean Ryon, many others......If you are looking used-The folks at Cowdog saddles are very knowledgable (particularly about Bob's) and helpful and they have some nice used ones. Good luck!


----------



## tsprack (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Any help is appreciated, it's not an inexpensive sport and the saddle is a big part of reining.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## tsprack (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been told to go a little bigger in the seat for a reining saddle, so a 16.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no idea what you r taste is, but the good ones (Bob's, Leddy, Ryon) hold their value really nicely so if you find you want to switch it makes it pretty marketable. Here is a Leddy at a really good price (I just sold one older than this for $2500 that I bought at an auction, so that is a pretty accurate value. Like I said-they are good solid saddles, but plainer. THe wool is really soft and squishy......lovely really. Only sold mine as it was slightly small for me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-L-Leddys-16-Reining-Saddle-Western-Reining-Saddle-M-L-Leddy-Saddle-/160947642877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25793a21fd

If you need something to ride in sooner and don't want to wait or just want a beginner saddle for now-I know the Crates reiners are comfy and nice-a friend of mine had one-and I had a Rocking R reiner and liked it. Both resold very well when we were ready to upgrade. There are SO many other expenses to this sport.....I am always shopping...for the Balding bits, spurs, Yucca flats blankets.......it is endless...but fun!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres a R/R for a little over 11 delivered. Course gotta fit your horse and you. Think they only have 16's left.
Rocking R Saddlery® West Coast Reiner Saddle*::*Reining*::*Saddles*::*Saddles & Tack*::*Fort Western Online

Boone


----------



## tsprack (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you I'll check them out. I appreciate the link.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I loved my Rocking R.....I bought mine used from Shels saddle shack. She doesn't have any reining saddles at the moment-I just checked. But you could try Horseclicks and Tacktrader too.


----------



## tsprack (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thinking that would be a good starter saddle for me and then move up. Do you know much about the Dale Chavez saddles?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

AS far as I know they are nice saddle. I get the impression that they do more equitation saddles than reining, but I did like the look of their reiners when I started. I do not know how they sit at all, or how the pocket is.


----------

